# Modern Arnis Organizations - WMAA



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2002)

Organization : World Modern Arnis Alliance (WMAA)

Head : Datu Timothy J. Hartman

Location : West Seneca, NY USA

Email : wmarnis@wmarnis.com

WebSite : http://wmarnis.com

Founded : 1999*

Coverage : USA, Canada, Denmark, Sweden, Japan (22 schools listed as of 2-23-02)

Events: 10 listed.

Notes:
* Formerly the Can-Am Chapter of the Original IMAF, the WMAA completed its launch in late 2000.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2002)

Organization : World Modern Arnis Alliance (WMAA)

Head : Datu Timothy J. Hartman

Location : West Seneca, NY USA

Email : wmarnis@wmarnis.com

WebSite : http://wmarnis.com

Founded : 1999*

Coverage : USA, Canada, Denmark, Sweden, Japan (28 schools listed as of 8-29-02)

Events: 25 listed.

Notes:
* Formerly the Can-Am Chapter of the Original IMAF, the WMAA completed its launch in late 2000.


----------

